# Angel's Fish:



## angeliza (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm not quite sure how to start this other then spamming the thread with photos on my current fish. I could go over my past with bettas, and every betta I've owned...but from here on, I want to move forwards with my betta-keeping. Still, I can put down a list of the names of fish in the "Betta Graveyard", starting with my very first betta when I was like, 9 or 10:

Betta Graveyard: Those who will be remembered:

Hammond Indiana:
-*Rosemary: Female veiltail/plakat, pink and red cambodian. Walmart. Had some red markings on her head that formed a "Tiara" shape.*
-Prince V: Yellow and orange VT cambodian, bred by a local breeder.
-Aquarius: Turqouise combtail/veiltail, Petco or Petsmart.
-Violet: "Purple" female veiltail, Walmart, Petco, or Petsmart.
(died or were given away before moving)

Moved to Abilene Texas (When I was 15+):
-Airheart: A bad doubletail with a heart-shaped tail. Pale steel, likely with reduced black layer. Female from walmart. Some redwash.
-*Chumani (AKA, ChuChu): First import, first plakat, first halfmoon and first Marble. My most precious and dear fish.*
-? (His name escapes me at the moment): Marble HMPK male. Bought at a Petco 4 hours away during their 50% black friday sale.

Went to college in Bethany Oaklahoma (18):
-Eratus (AKA, TuTu): Bought when she was only an inch long at a Petco. Platinum/copper Delta female with some grizzle. Sold as VT.
-Biju (AKA, JuJu): HMPK salamander female with purple/baby blue/some redwash/and white. Had big lips, and was likely EE geno. Was bought for me by my roomate at Petsmart.
-Milagro (AKA, Milu): Elephant ear HMPK, green/gold/orange salamander. Bought at Petco.

Moved back to Abilene Texas (19+):
Something in the water, or a problem with the filter media taken from my dad's tank caused all fish to develop dropsy and die, starting with Chumani, despite all being in different tanks, and my supplies being cleaned with little to no chance of cross-contamination.
TuTu was the only survivor, but died a year later due to fish sitter's poor care.

Current Fish:
-Grumpyfish: Male Halfmoon bought from Chard. Turned out to be a marble despite having no word from the seller until after he arrived regarding this, the picture being a month old and not-updated after the fish changed in his care, and me excitedly telling the seller via email before even winning the auction how much I loved his original coloring. I'm so disappointed with this purchase...I'm just planning to keep him until his fins heal, then give him away. He likes to build bubble nests though.
-Puffin: Female Royal/black/white Piebald Halfmoon I bought from Chard with Grumpyfish. She'll probably marble out, but she's very large, and has a downright PRECIOUS personality.
-*Cerin (AKA, Babyfish): Male (probably) very young HMPK. My current Favorite. Black with a "Green" orchid pattern, and some "Green" dragon-scaling*
-Meringue: Female Dumbo-Geno HM. Very light purple/blue/yellow salamander with some grizzle. Her body is a bit short, and she has spawn sisters with spinal deformities, so she will not be bred, but she's a cute girl. (Flirts with Grumpyfish).

More to come, (including pictures...) But that's a start I guess! I have a VT female coming in (hopefully) tomarrow.

Last 3 minutes of auction, someone doubled my bid, but I was DETERMINED. X'D
Substrate and filter for the Sorority arrived as well, and driftwood, a light, and a heater are on there way! After those, I will begin purchasing plants and moss...this will be my first planted tank, I am both excited, and very nervous. X'D


----------



## angeliza (Sep 5, 2015)

I Forgot! During college, I also took in a baby Betta named Frecks. X'D
Bleh.

Ah well...time for picture spam!

Grumpyfish:
Photo from breeder:









Shortly after he arrived:

















Puffin:

















































Meringue:

































































And my current favorite:
Cerin!

































































He's already getting bigger, and has an AMAZING personality!^^


----------



## angeliza (Sep 5, 2015)

EXCITED!!
The veiltail female I won came in today AND PICTURES DON'T DO HER JUSTICE SHE IS ABSOLUTELY *STUNNING*. <3


















Cerin is already trying to flirt with her...which says a LOT considering he's been afraid of every other betta I've placed NEAR him, (and since he's like, half her size).


































Sorry Cerin! You're not big enough yet...but someday, she'll be all your's!^^


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

what pretty fish!!! and you're gonna breed Carin with the new lady? hehe


----------



## angeliza (Sep 5, 2015)

@Tree That's the plan! Once he's big enough, of course.^^
Right now, she's like...big enough to kill him...but he's trying so hard to impress her, it's cute. XD


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

D'awww hahaha!!! tough love.


----------



## angeliza (Sep 5, 2015)

@Tree He's been TRYING to build bubblenest too he just...has yet to do it right. XD
Noelani is very unimpressed.









(Photo of Noelani photo-bombed b young betta trying to convince her he's man enough for her on the other side of the divider...Noelani no cur) XDD








(The size difference)

She's actually very non-aggressive...she'll do great in the sorority.^^


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

oh nice! I'm excited for when they breed to see the progress! and man oh man she is a biggie. lol!


----------



## angeliza (Sep 5, 2015)

@Tree
(It's so funny...instead of a nest, Cerin's just...made this GIANT BUBBLE on the underside of the leaf in his tank. X'D)

And Thanks! I'm super excited too! She's actually not that big, (Puffin is much bigger), Cerin is just...very smol. His fins are still growing too...I think he's just a "teenage" fish. Maybe even a "Preteen"...he's got a LOT of growing to do!

I'm currently trying to find him a SECOND girl as well...but it's hard to find female plakats with good form unless I import one. I'm trying to find a long bodied girl with a good "D" shape to her tail, colors that will work with his, and a broader dorsal base.
My findings so far:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/live-betta...361923?hash=item51ffa51d03:g:TxcAAOSwRDtZ2lCz
^cheapest option

AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1508877010 - Mustard Fancy DRagon HMPK Female##phusit - Ends: Tue Oct 24 2017 - 03:30:10 PM CDT <== Looks like Noelani

AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1508838005 - INTERFISH (FEMALE) FANCY HMPK *U-33 - Ends: Tue Oct 24 2017 - 04:40:05 AM CDT <== Long body

AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1508661602 - Two Tone HM PK FM# A193 - Ends: Sun Oct 22 2017 - 03:40:02 AM CDT <==best tail

AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1508547017 - HMPK FEMALES WHITE BLUE MONTER - Ends: Fri Oct 20 2017 - 07:50:17 PM CDT <==best colors

AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1508581808 - Black Dragon HM PK FM# A234 - Ends: Sat Oct 21 2017 - 05:30:08 AM CDT <== all-round ok

AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1508517005 - INTERFISH (FEMALE) COPPER FANCY HMPK *U-024 - Ends: Fri Oct 20 2017 - 11:30:05 AM CDT <== I like her fin shape


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

he will grow fast I'm sure =) 

oooh they are all so pretty! aaah


----------



## angeliza (Sep 5, 2015)

@Tree thanks!

Sorry for not being very responsive today...I had a funeral this morning and I have to leave for work in an hour. (My favorite necklace also dun broked on me, aha, figures).

It's, uh, well, it's already being quite a day.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

It's okay. I'm sorry you are having a bad day. I hope things get better.  you take your time in replying.


----------



## angeliza (Sep 5, 2015)

@Tree 
Feeling a bit better now.^^ I'm like a ball...I bounce back quickly!
Or maybe I'm like a betta...adaptive and resilient. XD

Either way...it's a new day now! And due to scheduling mayhem, I have a very light work-week this week! So unless I wind up having to cover for anyone, I'll be on more often!^^


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

glad you are feeling better!

I'm more online at night cause I work two full jobs. I have been trying to get on more.


----------



## angeliza (Sep 5, 2015)

@Tree Woooow! Quite the dedicated worker!
I only have one job...although I also make and sell art and nail polish...so I'm greatful for decent pay and light hours.^^


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Yeah I'm a dog groomer and I work at a vet clinic, work with the dogs at the kennels. Full time at the kennels and I'm self employed at my own salon. ^_^ very busy life to care for the pets I have and to live. LOL!


----------



## angeliza (Sep 5, 2015)

@Tree so cool! You get to work with so many puppers!^^

I work at a small photo studio taking pictures of babies, couples, and families...we do pet pictures too, but no one brings in their pets. X'D


----------



## angeliza (Sep 5, 2015)

Update: MORE AMAZING DRIFTWOOD CAME IN TODAY!  
I've been specifically selecting peices that look like trees in order to make a "Forest" look in my sorority tank. I plan to glue moss to them to enhance the effect.^^

With plenty of "Grass" and "Trees" to hide in and swim around, the tank SHOULD work very well for the fish.^^

I'd like to get some nano plants for "bushes" as well.^^

(I'd post pictures but my phone is dead).


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I love my jobs. Though it can be very noisy. 

Photography would be a fun job too! I love taking photos. 

Yay! Drift wood!!! I just bought more anubias for my tanks excited to get those in the mail! So I understand your excitement!


----------



## angeliza (Sep 5, 2015)

@Tree I wish I was allowed to take the camera home for me...I could get SO much more detail in my fish photos! X'D

And IKR? Getting things in the mail and opening boxes feels like Christmas every time! It's always soooo EXCITING! DDDD

(In other news...I posted some pictures of Cerin on facebook, and some folks are saying what a nice HYBRID he is. He has grown, but his body has stayed rather long, and infact has only grown longer, like a wild bettas...I'm begining to think he's a mix of HMPK and a wild betta.)


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

That would be cool! I myself have an $800 camera with my lens. I bet I spent over $2,000 on it all. But it's worth it! 

I love receiving things in the mail for that reason. Lol! 

Sweet! I'm sure those two will make lovely fry!


----------



## angeliza (Sep 5, 2015)

@Tree

INDEED, the world needs more Cerins...no pictures I take of him properly convey just how STUNNING he is.

I've been looking into wild betta hybrids as well so I can breed more wild into the line after the G1 spawn...buuuut fitting another tank right now is likely a bad idea. X'D


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Curse my typos lol! I'm on my phone right now and it has that auto correct. Lol

But yes that would be cool to do! :O


----------



## angeliza (Sep 5, 2015)

@Tree Betta Mahachai is the most likely to do well in my water...so I'm thinking I'll go with a mahachai mix. (Many Mahachai strains also have little to no red which is WONDERFUL.^^)

That's waaaaay in the future though...I need to focus on getting baby boy up to spawning size, and give him a pratice spawn or two. Get myself and him ready for fry.^^


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Is this your first time spawning? I'd be so nervous if I was going what you're doing.


----------



## angeliza (Sep 5, 2015)

@Tree YES. X'D

I've been researching it/wanting to do it since I was like, 10 though. I wrote a paper in 5th grade about bettas. X'D

STILL, knowing and experiencing are different things...so I'm expecting to learn as I...fail. XD
I'm not even TOUCHING wilds until I know what the hey I'm doing.


----------



## angeliza (Sep 5, 2015)

Sorry for the double post! Is this ok in my own journal...?

I have found of late that it seems to cause less stress and damage to my bettas to scoop them with my hand instead of a net. I can also move faster that way. I've head of breeders in Thailand and Malaysia doing this as well, and many goldfish handlers in the US also use this method...I think I will stick with it, but I'd like everyone's thoughts.

My fish seem less afraid of my hand, and will willingly swim into it. Perhaps, because of my body heat it is warmer then then suddenly being lifted into the relatively colder air by a net...? I'm not sure.

I certainly cannot use this method with m pufferfish, but it's food for thought.


----------



## angeliza (Sep 5, 2015)

I have been hoarding small peices of driftwood that look like trees for tank purposes, and my hoard grows every larger. XD

However, wood is not all that exciting, so I wanted to post here when I had something BETTER to add to it:
I have another new fish, girl number 4 for my sorority, and she's PRECIOUS...
...but only an inch long.
She is very smol.










I'm not sure about a name for her yet, but I'm still working on it.
She was sold to me as a Platinum HMPK Female, but it looks like she needs to grow into her fins more. She's very energetic and curious despite only being added to the little quarantine area just a bit ago.^^


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

D'awww! what a little cutie! may she grow big and strong!


----------



## angeliza (Sep 5, 2015)

@Tree thanks!^^
I'll certainly do my best to help her grow!

Her breeder is from the same state as me, and seems to be new to selling their fish online. So they're very nervous and want to be updated on how she's doing. Honestly I find it wonderful that they care so much for their fish!^^


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

what a good breeder! very responsible one too. =)


----------



## angeliza (Sep 5, 2015)

STILL working on a name for her, aha.^^
She's SO lightly colored, my phone camera has trouble focusing on her. X'D


----------



## angeliza (Sep 5, 2015)

Good news: I Got two more fish in, but I'm waiting for them to come into their colors before I take any pictures.

Bad news: Noelani, my favorite female, has come down with dropsy. This means that all the fish who shared water with her may very well have it as well. I have put salt and an indian almond leaf in the water of the group tank, and have Noelani in a gallon jar by the heater with salt. She can still swim perfectly fine, and can eat if I crush the pellets...but hopes are not high.

Last time I encountered Dropsy, I didn't just lose my favorite fish to it...it took out ALL of my fish.
Water parameters are fine. Temperature is at 82 consistently. (I raised it after the little white girl came in since she's so young and I need to put more weight on her, it got raised from 80 to 82).
Noelani was acting perfectly fine leading up to showing symptoms...and is STILL acting perfectly fine aside from swimming slightly weaker.

Since it's not the water or an infection, I can only assume that I am dealing with a parasyte. At this same time, my dad's gourami's have been dying one by one. He had 4, he's down to 1. We don't share anything aside from water...whatever killed my fish last time may very well be back.


----------



## angeliza (Sep 5, 2015)

With no other signs of Dropsy or any illness at all showing up in any other fish, I went ahead, swallowed my fears, and won 2 females on aquabid. WOW have the transhipper costs gone up! I remember it costing 35 to ship Chumani to my home...now I'm looking at a cost of $55 to ship a single fish! Just...YIKES.
There used to be a lot more $15 fish on Aquabid too...now there are a lot more 20, 25, and 30 dollar fish...which would be fine if it wasn't for the additional transhipping costs! X'D

The new girls are:








THIS amazing Black-Copper girl, and 









THIS girl with great form, (except for her ventrals being split) who I have already started mentally referring to as: "Funfetti".


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Wait, is that shipping including to your house? Which transhipper are you using? It was $10 to get my imports into the US and then $26 to get them to my house. $55 seems a little bit excessive.


----------

